# I get so upset!



## i0n (Jul 2, 2016)

LOL - I get so mad when I see someone gave me less than 5 stars. Are people so fickle? I always ask if the air conditioning is right, I ask if they want something specific on the radio, I'm always friendly, my car is very clean.. I'm a very safe driver... I don't understand!  </rant>

I wish I knew which riders do that so I could at least reevaluate what I might have done wrong.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

The top reason for Star deduction is Navigation. If you miss a turn / exit or the passenger thinks you are purposely going the long way expect less then 5 Stars. I always ask the passenger if they have a preferred route b4 starting the trip. Also, there is a possibility you are being too nice / too talkative. I always gauge my passengers mood the moment they get in by asking hows their day going after confirming name and route. If their answer is short that usually means they want to be left alone to text or just chill. I have found that if they want anything else from you ... aircon, radio, charger or whatever else, they will ask. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bottom line, you can't worry to much about it. Some people are just D*cks, and being too solicitous only encourages them.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Ratings do not matter, Just do your thing. Every driver will have the same thing. This makes rating fair to all. 
Lastly, Ratings do not matter. Uber on.


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

The problem is, most probably think giving a rating of 4 is good when, according to Uber, there isn't much difference between a 4 and a 1.


----------



## i0n (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm a new driver, but I've taken over 200+ rides with Uber, I can only recall one instance where I didn't give them a 5.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

i0n said:


> LOL - I get so mad when I see someone gave me less than 5 stars. Are people so fickle? I always ask if the air conditioning is right, I ask if they want something specific on the radio, I'm always friendly, my car is very clean.. I'm a very safe driver... I don't understand!  </rant>
> 
> I wish I knew which riders do that so I could at least reevaluate what I might have done wrong.


Use better judgement at the time of pick-up. that has helped me. Just last night, I had one guy call me and ask "how many minutes before you get here?" and "where are you now?" Cancelled and drove off. If a pax shows the slightest hint of self-entitlement, just cancel and drive off.

also avoid low income neighborhoods like the plague.

if I am doing a Lyft primetime ride, I make sure before passenger leaves the car that they know the pricing is beyond my control.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

i0n said:


> I wish I knew which riders do that so I could at least reevaluate what I might have done wrong.


What YOU might have done wrong?? What makes you think it has anything to do with you?

If you got them from point A to point B without going the wrong way expect 5 stars. Anything less then they are angry at the world and it has nothing to do with you.

I used to give out water and even cookies when I first started and would get low rated till near deactivation. Then I cut out all that stuff. Now I just say hi, confirm destination and say bye. I blast whatever music I LIKE. I don't ask them anything after saying hi to them. They're in MY car, they don't like it??!! Then gtfo!!! They wanna complain?! Go complain to the sidewalk!


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

I know one thing. If I'm ever deactivated for whatever reason (I don't care what it is), I'm not going to kiss their asses and beg to be reinstated. I'll just say good bye and screw you.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there a pay difference between a 4.6 or 5.0?

Do you get less or more pings?

Do you get more tips with higher ratings?

If the answer is no to any of the above, why do you care?


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

command3r said:


> If the answer is no to any of the above, why do you care?


Simple. #1. People don't like being evaluated what they think is unfair. 
#2. Since Uber can deactivate you for going below 4.6 people worry about losing their source of income. 
Gladly, I don't worry about it, but I understand those that do.


----------

